
Netflix Offers Unlimited Streaming As iTunes Rental Spoiler - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/13/netflix-offers-unlimited-streaming-as-itunes-rental-spoiler/
======
joshstaiger
The problem with Netflix's online streaming business isn't time caps, but lack
of selection.

Currently their "watch it now" list is heavily weighted towards classics and
foreign films. Very seldom does it contain new releases or movies I'd
ordinarily think to add to my queue.

Additionally the online streaming feature only works in IE for Windows, which
is a pain (for me).

I guess it remains to be seen what, if anything, Apple is going to bring to
the table, but there are obvious opportunities to improve on the Netflix
model.

